# Running a half marathon on Sunday



## duncruzin

Hi guys,

I wonder if any of you can translate this quick message for me, its to a ship mate of mine and I want him to have a laugh.

Hi,

Thanks for the mesaage, hope your trip is going well and that you aren't working too hard. I should be back sometime in October so hope you are still on board.

Had a great leave so far.

Running a half marathon on Sunday so busy training for that.

Regards to all the guys in the engine room, and love to all the girlies in the crew bar !!

cheers

dun


----------



## Whodunit

First of all, let me welcome you to the forums. 

Until our Filipino and Tagalog foreros participate, let me tip you off before you wonder that your thread has renamed: Please pay more attention to your thread title next time.  Your proper title would be "Tagalog: Translation of a letter from English into Tagalog". Although it is not the most informative thread title, I think it should be ok, as you're not referring to a special problem or explanation of a word. A mod will change it soon.


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> First of all, let me welcome you to the forums.
> 
> Until our Filipino and Tagalog foreros participate, let me tip you off before you wonder that your thread has renamed: Please pay more attention to your thread title next time.  Your proper title would be "Tagalog: Translation of a letter from English into Tagalog". Although it is not the most informative thread title, I think it should be ok, as you're not referring to a special problem or explanation of a word. A mod will change it soon.


Warm thanks for assistance. 

Jana


----------



## duncruzin

thanks for your help


----------



## Merlin

duncruzin said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I wonder if any of you can translate this quick message for me, its to a ship mate of mine and I want him to have a laugh.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the mesaage, hope your trip is going well and that you aren't working too hard. I should be back sometime in October so hope you are still on board.
> 
> Had a great leave so far.
> 
> Running a half marathon on Sunday so busy training for that.
> 
> Regards to all the guys in the engine room, and love to all the girlies in the crew bar !!
> 
> cheers
> 
> dun


Welcome to the forums! So glad you to have interest in my language.

(Hi)Kumusta,

(Thanks for the message, hope your trip is going well and that you aren't working too hard.)Salamat sa mensahe. Sana okey lang ang biyahe mo at di ka masyadong subsub sa trabaho. (I should be back sometime in October so hope you are still on board.) Babalik ako mga Oktubre na at sana nakasakay ka pa rin sa barko.

(Had a great leave so far.) Maganda naman ang pag-alis ko.

(Running a half marathon on Sunday so busy training for that.) Tatakbo ako sa isang Maraton sa linggo kaya abala ako sa pag-eensayo.

(Regards to all the guys in the engine room, and love to all the girlies in the crew bar !!) Ikumusta mo na lang ako sa mga kasama mo sa engine room at sa mga mahal kong babae sa crew bar!!

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## duncruzin

thanks Merlin, 


can you help with the following

Let's go,
good job,
great stuff,
your the best,
oh dear,

cheers

Dun


----------



## Isis

duncruzin said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I wonder if any of you can translate this quick message for me, its to a ship mate of mine and I want him to have a laugh.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the mesaage, hope your trip is going well and that you aren't working too hard. I should be back sometime in October so hope you are still on board.
> 
> Had a great leave so far.
> 
> Running a half marathon on Sunday so busy training for that.
> 
> Regards to all the guys in the engine room, and love to all the girlies in the crew bar !!
> 
> cheers
> 
> dun


 
(Hi)Hi!

(Thanks for the message, hope your trip is going well and that you aren't working too hard.)Salamat sa mensahe. Sana ayos lang ang biyahe mo at di ka masyadong subsub sa trabaho. (I should be back sometime in October so hope you are still on board.) Baka sa Oktubre pa ang balik ko kaya sana nakasakay pa rin kayo sa barko.

(Had a great leave so far.) Maganda naman ang pag-alis ko.

(Running a half marathon on Sunday so busy training for that.) Tatakbo ako sa tila- Maraton sa linggo kaya sobrang abala ako sa pag-eensayo para dito.

(Regards to all the guys in the engine room, and love to all the girlies in the crew bar !!) Ikamusta mo na lang ako sa mga kasama mo sa engine room at sa mga mahal kong babae sa crew bar!!

I just made some minor corrections!!!!


----------



## Isis

duncruzin said:
			
		

> thanks Merlin,
> 
> 
> can you help with the following
> 
> Let's go,
> good job,
> great stuff,
> your the best,
> oh dear,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dun


 
Let's go, - Tara na! or Alis na tayo!
good job, - no specific translation in the language
great stuff, - no specific translation in the language
your the best, - no specific translation in the language
oh dear, - ay, mahal


----------



## Merlin

duncruzin said:
			
		

> thanks Merlin,
> 
> 
> can you help with the following
> 
> Let's go,
> good job,
> great stuff,
> your the best,
> oh dear,
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dun


Sorry for a late reply. I'll try to translate the following. But I have to tell you as I see it, I cannot translate it litteraly.
Let's go = Tara na (Tara lets bagets)
Good Job = Maganda ang trabaho mo (you have a good work/job/output)
Great stuff = Okey to, Okey yan ah (to and yan pertains to the stuff)Oki doki
You're the best = Ikaw ang pinakamagaling
Oh dear = ay naku 
Hope this helps. You can also PM me. Take care!


----------



## duncruzin

thanks guys, be in touch again soon


----------

